# Archer Fish



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

Dear all

Any idea whether Archer fish could be kept along with other fresh water fishes ?
I gather it lives in brackish and can keep one safely as they do not attack other species in general...

the others fishes i have are sharks, black ghost, goramis, tin foil, tiger barb, angel, eel, parkisoni rainbow ...i am planning a 6ftx2ftx2ft tank soon.

Thanks for your response in advance.

Rgds
Siva


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

As long as the fish you have aren't small enough to be eaten (they have capacious mouths, so keep that in mind), they're not generally aggressive towards other fish.


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

can i have this fellow in fresh water ? suppose this guy lives in brackish water. The one i saw in the nearby shop is about 1-1.5 inch.

Rgds
Siva


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

You can, but to be honest unless you're keeping him in water that's moderately hard and with a higher pH, I wouldn't risk it. We have a few in a mixed african cichlid tank in my store, but we keep the kH and pH nice and high for them, so they do well.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I saw a lovely tank with green spotted puffers and archers. They seemed to get on very well but it was a very large tank and they were in brackish water.


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

puffer i guess is also a brackish water fish. The challenge is to maintain this guy along with other fresh water fishes. It is such a lovely fish i am tempted to buy but little worried that he might die but the local shop fellow says that archer is fine in fresh water.....it is also little rare in Bangalore,India(sorry if i am generalizing) as i have not seen it in pet shops !!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The archer is a brackish water species.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

They may be caught in fresh water but generally as they grow return to brackish water I believe. Keeping them in fresh water would lead to stunting and short life span I think.


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

Dear Snail

i suspect too. I am so tempted to get this guy because it will be unique, but i need to provide him what he needs. 

In case, anyone in this forum, had they have maintained an archer in freshwater please help me understand...

Thanks & regards

Siva


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You'd have to check but I think that they are also schooling fish which means they should be kept in a group. You'd need a pretty big tank for 6 archer fish for example.

One problem with this hobby is that there are always new and interesting fish to buy. I find giving my fish the best conditions helps me stay interested and enjoying the ones I have. Impulse buys often bring regret! If you really want archers find out about what they need the novelty might just wear off or if it doesn't plan on setting up for them in the future.


----------



## joemighty87 (Sep 16, 2010)

archer fish get big! think 8" and do best in shoals of at least 4 to avoid bullying. Also most require brackish water of around 1.10sg. If your lucky enough to get a small scale archer fish then they are said to live in fresh water to low end brackish. tricky to tell them apart though from banded and 7 spot. try here. (3c) Archerfishes (family Toxotidae)


----------

